# 454 gas mileage?



## Indiana (Jul 20, 2000)

Who's out there with a late model 454. I am thinking of a new truck and there is a real deal on a 2500 Chevy 4WD with a 454. I have a 350 right now and am wondering about mileage.

Is there mileage with a 454? About 7 mpg? Or higher?


----------



## Pauls Mowing (Sep 23, 2000)

I have a '92 C-3500 with a 454/auto and 4.56 gears. I'm getting about 9 mpg, and it's slowly coming up as the temps rise. I keep my foot out of the carb as much as possible. Good truck, just thirsty.

Paul


----------



## champion (Dec 12, 2000)

I have a 89 GMC 1 ton with a flat bed that has a 454 in it.I get around 7mpg in town,about 10mpg on highway.I love pulling a trailer,it feels like your not pulling anything but the gas gauge shows it. Have fun!


----------



## Power mad (Oct 21, 2000)

I just replied to a post in another forum with the same post. I have a 73 C20 p/u and a 81 C20 suburban, both have a 454. I usualy get 10-14 MPG if we keep our foot of of the floor. My 78 K5 Blazer with a 350 gets about the same mileage. And it has nowhere near the get up and go as the other two. Haven't been able to figure that one out. All have the same 3:73 ratio only the Blazer has a 4 spd manual tranny. and they all turn the same RPM's, about 3 grand doing 70MPH. The two big blocks have 33x12.5 tires and the Blazer has 31x10.5 tires. The blazer is the only one with a Q-jet, the others have a 1407 Edelbrock manual choke carb, which is the performance version of the 1407(750 cfm). The burb weighs in at 6750 with a full tank(40 gal), the p/u at 6500 (23gal) havent weighed the Blazer yet but i know it is nowhere near the other two. But I consider it a small sacrifice with MPG to be able to go up a 8% 3 mile hill at 90 MPH passing every thing in sight.


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I have a 99 K3500 with a 454, 4:10 gears auto trans.
15-16 highway
don't know around town never checked


----------



## Indiana (Jul 20, 2000)

Thanks guys for your replies:

I have been looking for a new truck. I have a 1997 Chevy 3500 2wd. I would like to have a 4wd. I had a Finn T-50 hydroseeder that weighs 9000 lbs. that I tow. I needed more power and 4wd to keep on towing it.

Friday I sold my hydroseeder and got something smaller to get out of buying a new truck. Temporary fix.

I can't seem to make up my mind about this truck situation. A dealer offered me a 2000 leftover 2500 4WD Chevy w/ 454 for $22,500. I am afraid that mileage will be nonexistent. My truck now gets 15-16 around town. I don't think I could deal with less than that.


----------



## zipp669 (Jan 23, 2001)

I have 2 84 k-20's & a 83 k-20..all have 350 auto & r 4x4's & i cant get over 9mpg with or without trailers..i also have a 88 & 92 chevy 1 t 4x4 duallys auto a 93 gmc 1 t 4x4 auto no dually. all r 454's. The 92 i have really kept track of & i can get it to 12-13 mpg....88 i dont really keep track of & the gmc will do 10-12....all these trucks have over 125,000 so i am not sure if that really makes a difference..but in my opinion i would definatly get a 454 because i had all the 350's b4 the 454's & all I heard was do't but a 454..the mileage sucks....
well you cant pull a grocery cart with a 10lb sack of potatoes up a hill with the 350's in my opinion & but i would take a 454 anyday...the mileage isnt any worse & when YOU NEED THE HORSY IT IS THERE...buy the 454


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I have a '90 K3500 SRW 454 3.73's Extended cab long bed. I get 8-10 around town with my 16' trailer. Don't even know its back there. I have gotten 12 ONCE with the tailgate down and 60 mph. Now I don't have overdrive and I don't have the new VORTEC MPI injection. It all depends on how much you jump on it. They are fun and really put you back into the seat. Friend had same truck as mine with the 350 and only got 12mpg! I had more fun for about the same mileage.

My suggestion would be a 2000 leftover 6.5 Diesel. They are really coming down in price now that the Duramax's are out. They will be more forgiving in the milage department and last much longer. You will not have the neck snapping, tire chirping throttle response that you get with the VORTEC's, but it will probably tow heavy stuff better.

[Edited by dixie1 on 01-24-2001 at 11:38 AM]


----------

